# track (music)



## kra

Could someone please tell me how to say "track" in Romanian? Can you just use "priesa," or no?


----------



## farscape

You could, depending on the context - which you did not provide. For example: eight-track reel-to-reel recorder -> *magnetofon cu opt piste*, but sound track -> *coloana sonoră


*Later,
.


----------



## traveling cloud

If it's about a song, I usually say "piesă" (related to "piece"), short for "piesă muzicală". Alternatively, you may use "melodie".

"Track" has a broader meaning, so if the context is technical (like "track 02 of the audio CD") you should use "pistă".

I agree with *farscape* regarding "coloană sonoră", although many young Romanian speakers use "soundtrack" as a loan word.


----------



## naicul

kra said:


> Could someone please tell me how to say "track" in Romanian? Can you just use "priesa," or no?


it's not "priesa", it is "piesă". yes, you can use "piesă" when you talk about a track.


----------



## farscape

Gentle people, let's take a step back and read the rules: we need a context to give an answer and that is for a very good reason.

The answer has to be specific to avoid confusion and unnecessary debates. Is it _piesă_ or _bucată_ _muzicală_ or is it _compoziţie_? Or _pistă_, if we're dealing with, say a sampler with multiple (sound) tracks?

They are all valid choices, depending on the context. Since the OP didn't bother to define a context or to say thanks, there's not much left to say.

Best,
.


----------

